
Charting the Great Twitter Bot Purge of 2018 - jashkenas
https://beta.observablehq.com/@jashkenas/charting-the-great-twitter-purge-of-2018
======
beirut_bootleg
I love how there’s a fork of the stats placing Donald Trump dead last with 0
loss.

I guarantee that fork is being used as a talking point somewhere, as if it
were the real deal.

